# Sold my house



## Reelcrazy (Apr 27, 2018)

Been a long year, my house been on the market for few months finally sold!! My New Jersey zoysia front yard was looking perfect. My bentgrass backyard coming back to life. Now stuck moving in with the in laws why I wait for the right house to pop up. I'm starting to go nuts knowing next few weeks are prime time to reseed in my area and I have nothing to do. Worst off is thinking of what kind of lawn my next house will have. Just sucks seeing your lawn equipment stuck in storage and all the chemicals in box not being used this time of year. This may not make total sense had a few beers. My in laws prefer green weeds over brown grass help me


----------



## Smokindog (Jun 20, 2018)

Why not do some upgrades at the in-laws for taking you in 


Reelcrazy said:


> Been a long year, my house been on the market for few months finally sold!! My New Jersey zoysia front yard was looking perfect. My bentgrass backyard coming back to life. Now stuck moving in with the in laws why I wait for the right house to pop up. I'm starting to go nuts knowing next few weeks are prime time to reseed in my area and I have nothing to do. Worst off is thinking of what kind of lawn my next house will have. Just sucks seeing your lawn equipment stuck in storage and all the chemicals in box not being used this time of year. This may not make total sense had a few beers. My in laws prefer green weeds over brown grass help me


----------



## Reelcrazy (Apr 27, 2018)

Lol I want to and more then happy too. Been 2 weeks from last time I cut. But some people are stuck in a routine and their ways. Leaving for free hopefully not too long but hate cuase a problem.


----------

